# 03 Whipray Refurbish



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

She's a beauty. You found yourself a gem there with 138hrs. There not to many of these left with this little use. Congrats and enjoy. looking forward to seeing her all cleaned up. As if she needs it


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is a great looking Boat. Don't forget a jack plate


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

> That is a great looking Boat. Don't forget  a jack plate


No, jackplate. Been there done that on other boats. No need on her.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

​​You can see from the photos how bad the trailer was.  Ramlin welded on four new vertical supports for the bunks, welded on a cap to the back frame of the trailer, and put on a new axle.  Other photos show Jonathan's work in progress.  You can see how Jonathan has taken away the phenolic block impression on the bow. You can see the phenolic block shadow/impression in photo 6.  Looked like crap, so had it removed.  Jonathan says this occurs due to shrinkage occurring around the casting platform phenolic block with age.


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Keep posting. Good luck with it.


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Gonna be sweet. Congrats!


----------



## Flycast (Aug 29, 2012)

Great skiff. Any idea what caused the bunk supports to deteriorate so badly?


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

> Great skiff.  Any idea what caused the bunk supports to deteriorate so badly?


I'd say galvanic corrosion...galvanized brackets, aluminium supports, stainless bolts and saltwater!


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

> > Great skiff.  Any idea what caused the bunk supports to deteriorate so badly?
> 
> 
> I'd say galvanic corrosion...galvanized brackets, aluminium supports, stainless bolts and saltwater!
> ...


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Great skiff.  Any idea what caused the bunk supports to deteriorate so badly?


I had my tubes cut off and replaced earlier this year…was told it was due to them holding water.  Anyone with a Ramlin should drill a drain hole at the bottom of each tube thru the crossmember.

I also added nylon washers between all dissimilar metals on the bunk support tubes to prevent galvanic corrosion.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

​


> > Great skiff.  Any idea what caused the bunk supports to deteriorate so badly?
> 
> 
> I had my tubes cut off and replaced earlier this year…was told it was due to them holding water.  Anyone with a Ramlin should drill a drain hole at the bottom of each tube thru the crossmember.
> ...


I'm going to do that nylon washer suggestion. Thanks. [smiley=pirate1.gif]


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Update pics:


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

Man, that's a clean '03!!!  I might have fished it a couple years before refurbishing it....

Was your fuel cell in good shape?

It's going to look brand new after JG finishes it! 

I strongly suggest you have him put on a compression latch on that front hatch.
Come next Tarpon season, on the beach, you will thank me...


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks. I figured after all the dough I spent this year on my daughter's sorority and school stuff, it was papa's turn. I'm going to put a Gemlux on her. Jonathan thinks the fuel cell is okay.  We'll have to fish her when she's done Greg, but you don't get to drive.  I want her to stay in one piece for awhile.


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

Hahaha, I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Congratulations on your new skiff. I agree that it doesn't need a jackplate. I ran mine on the beach for tarpon this summer and found the original latch on the forward compartment to be fine. I did add a gasket which took all the squeaks out and now I can drop the hatch cover with no noise or damage. Ice blue on the non-skid will be killer on your boat!


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks HB. I'm looking forward to the fall fishing with her.  I'll be posting some new pics soon when the nonskid is complete. She is sitting alongside Icarus's skiff. We're going to have some nice pics coming fron Jonathan in the next several weeks


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

2002 original bill of sale with buyers name redacted for privacy.  Front of bow with gelcoat repairs and scratches buffed out.  The ice blue non skid should be laid down this week. The wizard Jonathan at work.


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

Man that hull looks good.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Seeing that pretty hull gives me anxiety. All I can think about is poling over an oyster bed and hitting that one odd oyster that sticks up higher than the rest. Oh man, that sound makes me cringe every time. I wear my oyster rash like a badge of honor but that boat is just too nice, that first scratch would hurt.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Ah, just put your fingers in your ears and don't worry about it.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

> Man that hull looks good.


That's your girl sitting to the right of her?


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

After thinking it over I've decided to put a new fuel cell in her.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Boat is looking good! Glasser does some great work. 

Tidesright.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

I decided to have Jonathan put in a new tank, which will be similar to Icarus's tank.  Black powder coated.  You can see from the picks that this was a good call.  There is a battery shelf in front of the tank that Jonathan had to tear out and will then rebuild it after the new tank is installed.  Quite a bit of corrosion on the bottom of the tank.  There was a very strong smell of fuel in the front compartment more than usual imo.  If I didn't do this now I'd have to do it sooner rather than later.  The bottom pic shows the battery shelf taken out. Jonathan plans on replacing it with more of a rectangular opening to allow water to drain out of the region more freely vs the old small drain hole.


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

> I decided to have Jonathan put in a new tank, which will be similar to Icarus's tank.  Black powder coated.  You can see from the picks that this was a good call.  There is a battery shelf in front of the tank that Jonathan had to tear out and will then rebuild it after the new tank is installed.  Quite a bit of corrosion on the bottom of the tank.  There was a very strong smell of fuel in the front compartment more than usual imo.  If I didn't do this now I'd have to do it sooner rather than later.  The bottom pic shows the battery shelf taken out.  Jonathan plans on replacing it with more of a rectangular opening to allow water to drain out of the region more freely vs the old small drain hole.



Good move having this done now. Now you can run the skiff without any worries as to when and if it may go bad on you.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Luckily the 10gal tank of my devil was still in amazing condition...no gas leaks, pitting, or rust what-so-ever. I feel like I dodged a bullet with that one.

This skiff is gonna be amazing!


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Update pics.  Jonathan is waiting on the fuel cell from Bluepoint and after installation will finish up with new ice blue nonskid, and she should be ready to go.  I went with the welded tab off the platform for my pushpole. I had him weld a bracket under the skiff for the spare.  Livorsi LED nav lights were added also.  You can see how bright they are.


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

Looking good as was expected. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

I look forward to your updated pictures. Looking Great!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Did you use the Livorsi Sharkeye Adapter Plate in the old holes or did Jon do glass work and then install the small Livorsi LEDs?

I'm thinking about upgrading my lights and am not sure how the adapter plate & lights look….. 

http://www.livorsi.com/catalog/led.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

If you go on Glassers FB he has pics of the adapter plates on my buddies skiff. He powder coated his adapter plates black. Looks cool!!


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

> Did you use the Livorsi Sharkeye Adapter Plate in the old holes or did Jon do glass work and then install the small Livorsi LEDs?
> 
> I'm thinking about upgrading my lights and am not sure how the adapter plate & lights look…..
> 
> ...


He used the adaptor plate. Those little suckers light up the house. When I saw hferrel's at Jonathan's I was in.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

> I look forward to your updated pictures. Looking Great!


Thanks.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Jonathan has been busy: New tank white powder coated, the glassed in phenolic blocks for the tank, the first finish coat applied to the front locker, and the new fuel vent.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

She sure is looking sexy!


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

For those curious of the backplate for the Livorsi led's.

Here's the only pic I have... If anyone else wants more pics, I don't mind taking some close ups of the LED's...
FlyTyn, how much longer you expect your skiff to be at the shop?


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Not sure how much longer. The deck and cockpit need to be finished which will come after the front locker is complete. I'm just sitting bac k and letting Jonathan do his thing.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

​More pics from today.  The battery shelf is added back in.  Rod holders have been sprayed.  Jonathan fixed the trailer bunk that was not supported properly.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Jonathan getting the deck and cockpit done. The previous phenolic impression that was evident on the front deck is completely gone due to Jonathan's work.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Updated transom plugs, plus Jonathan put one in the console to drain the release well.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Finished product:


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Party at Frank's this weekend!


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

> Party at Frank's this weekend!


Yes Sir. C'mon over. Here are a couple of more: I put blue carpet under the gunnel. Did not want SeaDek there. Put it on the PP.


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow. She really looks good.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

Saw yours too! SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

> Party at Frank's this weekend!


Did somebody say Partay? 

Great looking skiff!

Who redid the cushions?


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Some gal who Jonathan works with.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

> Saw yours too! SWEET!!!!!!


Thanks. My goal with her was to keep her simple and correct safety issues like new non skid, fuel cell, new plugs, fuel line, vent, and trailer. No trolling motor, no powerpole just simple. I wanted to keep her as original as possible but did opt to take away the all white deck in place of ice blue.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Jonathan delivered the boat.  He has been fantastic to work with.  Here are some finished pics.  Watershots this weekend.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great color combination!  Jon does great work.

Best of luck - don't be too afraid of the first scratch/battle scar.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Is that black ring on the rear starboard side a water pickup for the jump seat live well?


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

> Is that black ring on the rear starboard side a water pickup for the jump seat live well?


I believe so, or it may be the overflow drain for the well. There is also a high speed pickup on the hull bottom toward the port side.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in the process of putting hydraulic steering on her, a new trim tilt motor, rub rail, helm and switches.


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks great! 
I cant wait to see it in person.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Very, very nice!


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

> Looks great!
> I cant wait to see it in person.


Grouper cheeks and coronas at RR Pier. [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

More pics:

Brought her to a mechanic friend of mine to replace the trim tilt motor which is very corroded, 03 afterall although only 150 hours on her, and do some other work.  He said, man this skiff looks new and told his worker to wear white booties when doing some helm work for me.  Ha.  Jonathan did an outstanding job.  Thanks Jonathan.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

She is a beaut [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

Finally time to fish the hell out of her for a few years. My trim on my 01 bigfoot is also corroded. Still works just kinda ugly. What did that run for replacement?


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

> She is a beaut [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
> 
> Finally time to fish the hell out of her for a few years. My trim on my 01 bigfoot is also corroded. Still works just kinda ugly. What did that run for replacement?


Not sure yet, just need to replace the motor and we're going with an aftermarket not Merc to save $. Shouldn't be more than 150. Also fixing a weird short that occurs about every 15 or so turns of the key. We think its the switch and not the starter. Putting hyrdraulic on her also. Cable looks like crap.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

love the simplicity!!! 

Just keep the leaves out of her.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks. I'm having a garage built for her the end of the month. The golf cart and whip will be tucked away at night. The cars can stay outside.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Would you mind posting a pic of the front latch and catch inside the hatch? I have pull bolts on my front. And was thinking of putting a latch on it somehow. But it is close to the edge like yours is.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

> Would you mind posting a pic of the front latch and catch inside the hatch? I have pull bolts on my front. And was thinking of putting a latch on it somehow. But it is close to the edge like yours is.


Will do when I get her back from Bradenton this week.  The latch and catch are the originals. I decided not to put in the new Gemlux.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

When did you bring your skiff to Glasser and how long did it take to finish.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

> When did you bring your skiff to Glasser and how long did it take to finish.


I can tell you exactly. Dropped her off 8/22 and was completed and delivered 11/5.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Man that boat looks amazing, he did a great job. Let's see her in the water and some fish pics. It's always exciting to go out on the new or refurbish ride, and get your first couple good fish.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

I put in at Anna Maria yesteday.  Water temps in the high 50s so didn't waste time wetting a line.  Took her out to Rod and Reel Pier for some lunch along the north end of the island.  Pretty rough along the north west side but she did great.  Only skiff out there.  Only bote of any kind out there.  Had a beer with Captain Scott Moore and talked snook.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

I was watching it while at glassers !!!! Really turned out nice !!!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks great! Is you push pole broken? Or is it an optical illusion?


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

> Looks great! Is you push pole broken? Or is it an optical illusion?


No, it is the original custom Stiffy Graphite that came with the skiff on the 02 invoice. It is a 2 piece that screws together. I'm bringing it to Joe at carbon marine to convert it to a 1 piece 23 footer. If you look several pages back I showed some pics of it.


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Great looking skiff. Do you know how the pole will be converted to 1 piece?


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

> Would you mind posting a pic of the front latch and catch inside the hatch? I have pull bolts on my front. And was thinking of putting a latch on it somehow. But it is close to the edge like yours is.


Swamp for you: It is a Perko product. On all my hatches, works great.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

> Great looking skiff.  Do you know how the pole will be converted to 1 piece?


Joe will cut out the male/female connection and put a sleeve in


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

> > Would you mind posting a pic of the front latch and catch inside the hatch? I have pull bolts on my front. And was thinking of putting a latch on it somehow. But it is close to the edge like yours is.
> 
> 
> Swamp for you:  It is a Perko product.  On all my hatches, works great.


Thanks man. I was hoping it was a locking latch. Looks like it's just a pull latch. Definitely easier to get a hold of. Than those tiny flush bolt heads. Like mine has on it.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Swamp, it also has a latch. Take a look. Perco pull with a latch. 



















Works great, does not pop open.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

My buddy Robert helped me apply new decals to the Merc.  Also installed a new switch panel and hydraulic steering/helm.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

The 03 Merc 4 stroke that came with her when I bought her last July was running like a top until it started to throw an overheat alarm a month ago.  The motor had 150 hours or so on her as the snowbird did not use her much from when he ordered her in 02.  The thermostat looked like the original and was caked into the port.  We found a pencil eraser size hole in the block due to salt corrosion.  I could have tried to have her welded but would have been a crap shoot.  So I put the 50 Tohat on her a motor I've owned before but not their 4 stroke.  Its a beast on this skiff and I think it weighs in at 207 lbs or thereabout.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I've heard a lot of good things about this motor. How do you like it so far and what type of numbers are you seeing?


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

So far it blows away the old Merc 40 4 stroke.  I don't have a gps so don't know about numbers but much faster than my Caimen that had a 50 yammie 2 stroke. Feels to me like high 30s. A friend thought 40.  Much more torque than the Merc. No hesitation. It's up an gone.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Those motors are sweeet for the weight AND in short shaft! Same weight as the old merc 2-strokes in 40-60hp, too.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Had to go thru the whole build again. Dang Jonathan does some great work. She's a beaut!!! Quick question for anyone that knows the answer. Does anyone know where Jonathan gets that heavy duty bungee cord for the rod racks and also the plastic knob he uses to hook the cord too?

Thanks, Evan


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Had to go thru the whole build again. Dang Jonathan does some great work. She's a beaut!!! Quick question for anyone that knows the answer. Does anyone know where Jonathan gets that heavy duty bungee cord for the rod racks and also the plastic knob he uses to hook the cord too?
> 
> Thanks, Evan


Spruce,

You can both at HB headquarters in T-Ville.. Fairly cheap too!


----------

